
Money Stuff: Stocks Are Trying to Forget 2020 - dsalzman
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-01/stocks-are-trying-to-forget-2020
======
dsalzman
Podcast link for today's Money Stuff [https://anchor.fm/talking-money-
stuff/episodes/Stocks-Are-Tr...](https://anchor.fm/talking-money-
stuff/episodes/Stocks-Are-Trying-to-Forget-2020-ees53v) . For people who like
to listen and not read.

